# Star Trek Into Darkness: Captain Kirk verdrängt Tony Stark von der Spitze der Kino-Charts



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek Into Darkness: Captain Kirk verdrängt Tony Stark von der Spitze der Kino-Charts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek Into Darkness: Captain Kirk verdrängt Tony Stark von der Spitze der Kino-Charts


----------



## TheClayAllison (13. Mai 2013)

Kein Wunder der Film war ja auch von Anfang bis Ende spannend und unterhaltsam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2013)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Kein Wunder der Film war ja auch von Anfang bis Ende spannend und unterhaltsam


 Absolut. Die Action war top, das Design, die Settings hochmodern, und der Humor saß gut. Allein Pille mit seinen zynischen Metaphern... *lach*...Die Besucherzahlen freuen mich.
Aber sind da überhaupt schon die Besucher vom gestrigen Tag mit einbezogen ?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Mai 2013)

Denke ich nicht ... was mich nur ein wenig gewundert hat, dass das Cinema Event Kino, ehem. IMAX, mit 4K Leinwand, 80.000 Watt und natürlich 3D nicht ausgebucht war. Bei Batman, Avatar etc. war der Saal brechend voll.

Ich hatte letzten Dienstag Karten für Sonntag 20:00 reserviert und hatte die Qual der Wahl. 

Aber wenn in anderen Kinos die Besucherzahlen stimmen ... schön!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber sind da überhaupt schon die Besucher vom gestrigen Tag mit einbezogen ?


 
Laut den Angaben von media control errechnen sich die offiziellen deutschen Kino-Charts aus den Besucherzahlen zwischen Donnerstag und Sonntag aller deutschen Kinos.
Demnach sollten auch die Zuschauer von gestern bereits berücksichtigt sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2013)

Da scheinen aber die Zahlen der Vorpremieren-Besucher vom Mittag nicht drin zu sein.

TREKNews.de: Star Trek Into Darkness an Kinokassen

Dieser Meldung nach wären das sogar über eine halbe Millionen Kinobesucher. Und damit noch besser.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (13. Mai 2013)

Ist ja auch ganz klar der bessere Film.


----------

